# Remote working entry on Form 11



## UltraTempest (1 Jan 2021)

Hi,

I have attached all receipts related to my eworking or remote working expenses: broadband & electricity/heating on the Revenue receipt tracker. I am now completing my form 11, where do I input these figures?

I don't believe I can complete a tax return in myaccount because I'm registered for income tax. So I complete a form 11 each year. Although I am a PAYE employee.

I would prefer not to miss out on this relief. Anyone know what to do here?

Thanks


----------



## torblednam (1 Jan 2021)

Sorry I don't understand what you're on about.

You fill in a Form 11 every year why exactly?!


----------



## UltraTempest (2 Jan 2021)

I earn over €5000 in non-PAYE income so I must fill one in each year.


----------



## deeobrien (6 Jan 2021)

I am in the same position - (PAYE worker but I have to fill out  a form 11 due to other income).


----------



## deeobrien (6 Jan 2021)

I found it - its on the PAYE/BIK/Pensions (2) section.  On that tab look for 'Allowable Deductions Incurred in Employment'. There is then a box for 'Remote Working' Expenses.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (6 Jan 2021)

A colleague contacted revenue re this and got a written response containing.

"In order to make your claim you need the number of days in the year you worked from home and the annual amount paid on allowable utility bills eg gas, electricity and broadband.

To calculate the portion of utility bills that apply to eworking days please use the formula

(Allowable utility bills X No of eworking days) divided by 365 days

Revenue will grant relief on 10% of this amount relating to utilities besides broadband. Revenue is willing to accept that the average proportion of broadband attributable to work is 30% for the tax year 2020"

I went with the above and claimed relief if 122 euro.


----------



## UltraTempest (7 Jan 2021)

Thanks lads, sorted now


----------



## tallpaul (7 Jan 2021)

Was looking on ROS online and couldn't find where to claim this?? I'm a PAYE worker.


----------



## relax carry on (7 Jan 2021)

tallpaul said:


> Was looking on ROS online and couldn't find where to claim this?? I'm a PAYE worker.



Details on how to claim in the below link.






						Remotely working from home
					

This page explains remotely working from home (eWorking)




					www.revenue.ie


----------

